# Setting up a 10 gallon Saltwater Tank?



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys.

There is a possibility that I will be getting 2 clownfish in the very near future. A possibility. If I do get these 2 clownfish (which I do not have alot of information about yet), then I am going to need to move my 2 Damselfish out of my 30 gallon Saltwater tank.

I will not kill the fish no matter how this all goes down. I will either take the Damsels to my LFS (like my original plan), or I will give them to my brother who doesn't have any Saltwater experience. Here is my question. If my brother got these fish from me, he wouid put them in a 10 gallon tank. I am wondering what kind of filtration he would need for the 10 gallon tank for it to be good enough for the Damselfish. Kind of like a minimum setuo.

What do you guys think? I may just take the Damsels to the LFS, or I may not even get the Clownfish to begin with, but I am wanting to know ahead of time.

Thanks guys!

small fry,


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

2 damsels in a 10 gallon tank, if they are very small, would be temporary. Most species of damsels get quite large (3 - 5 inches) at full grown. It would help to know what species of damsels they are??

The other warning is the 10 gallon tank... keeping a saltwater environment stable in 10 gallons is very difficult (and time consuming) and not something I would suggest for a beginner.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Good points. My brother is pretty responsible when it comes to water changes, but he really don't have any saltwater experience.

Well, the Clowns I was going to get died in the care of the owner. Oh well. I forgot to mention that the Damsels are a Humbug (aka 3 stripe), and a Blue Devil (aka "blue") damselfish. Maybe abit much for someone who doesn't have alot of personal experience. I wouldn't stock a tank more than that, though, if it were me taking care of the fish.

Anyway, if this happends again, I believe I can get my LFS to take them now. I ran in for another visit today, and it seems like I am becoming more and more valued as a customer, as hard as that is to believe. I could go on and on about how much I love my LFS, but for now I will not.

Thank you bettababy for your imput!


----------

